
Get A Job With Reddit Jobs. Or At Least Vote On One. - davidw
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/15/get-a-job-with-reddit-jobs-or-at-least-vote-on-one/
======
kn0thing
Greetings! If you're hiring, here's 50% off a 30day job posting: coupon code
"HackerNews" (no quotes).

Granted, it's the same deal as the TechCrunch coupon, but it says HackerNews
in the coupon!

And if you'd like to learn more about redditjobs (and the meaning of life)
read this entry: [http://blog.reddit.com/2009/06/reddit-already-helps-you-
wast...](http://blog.reddit.com/2009/06/reddit-already-helps-you-waste-time-
at.html)

~~~
axod
I may have missed it, but are all jobs listed on redditJobs also shown in the
advert spot on reddit itself?

If so, cool. If not, how will job hunters come by redditJobs?

~~~
kn0thing
There's a nifty widget we're dropping in later today. In fact, we're
doublechecking with our sales team to make sure removing banner ads from
programming.reddit altogether (replacing them with the job widget) won't
interfere with any signed deals. I think proggit readers would prefer that
over traditional ads.

~~~
cdr
How many proggit readers even see ads?

~~~
axod
I'd say about 90-95%. Also if the ads are served locally, adblock etc won't
block them by default unless you do something silly like call your page
advert.html.

~~~
cdr
I can't recall the last time I saw an ad on reddit, but it's quite possible I
blocked them myself at some point. I would be genuinely surprised if most
technically-savvy people didn't do the same.

~~~
lief79
I've been developing for several years, and I usually visually tune them out.

I only adblock the companies that do pop-ups/pop-unders, or verbal ads.
Flashblock tends to take care of the worse offenders anyway. If the ads are
supporting a community then, I figure they deserve the change to appear, even
if I'm probably not going to do anything with them.

Same thing with the PVR ... if it's an interesting looking commercial, I'll
occasionally go back to watch it the first time I see it.

Of course, that might just be me.

~~~
cdr
I block ads I notice - a nice catch-22 for ad purveyors.

~~~
axod
You're an outlier - an oddity. For example, on mibbit.com (Very tech audience)
adblock usage is about 6%.

------
axod

      Server: Microsoft-IIS/7.0
      X-AspNet-Version: 2.0.50727
      X-Powered-By: ASP.NET
    

Lisp!!!->python->asp??? I'm just damn confused now ;) What's next? Frontpage?
ActiveX?

Cool idea though :)

~~~
kn0thing
_hurriedly shuts down Frontpage_

Oh, uh, what do you mean?

Actually, these gents are responsible for everything you see on redditjobs.com
except for the alien in a suit: <http://www.jobalchemist.com/>

------
vaksel
A couple of things:

a) The site should say a ton more on the front page. Frankly I don't really
understand what it does. Is it a standalone job board, or do the listings
automatically appear on the the actual reddit site?

b) Starting price is fairly high. If the thing will automatically appear on
reddit, then it might be justified somewhat, but even then, its pretty easy to
get frontpage on programming reddit. If the thing doesn't appear on reddit,
then the prices are just plain insane, why would I pay $300 or even $175 for
something that gets no traffic.

c) If I like the job, why would I upvote it so that I get more competition?

~~~
LukeG
RedditJobs will definitely leverage reddit's (large) community - the volume
will be there.

as for (c), voting doesn't affect the ranking of the jobs. We record the votes
and share them with employers to get them some feedback on how their jobs are
perceived.

~~~
dschobel
Do you really want employers getting into a popularity contest though?

It may change how a company presents itself but I can't imagine it'll cause
any of them to really change their company to make it more developer friendly.

------
Zak
Cool idea, but what I'd really like to see is a better way to find short-term
freelance gigs. The options I'm aware of are currently so unsatisfactory I'm
half considering making a startup to fix it.

I love the inclusion of alignment in the profiles, though I don't think
companies can be trusted to accurately rate themselves on the good/evil axis.

~~~
kn0thing
v2 will let users rate them, too :) should be some interesting data to compare
a company's perception of itself vs. reality

~~~
Zak
The companies as a whole, or the accuracy of individual parts of their self-
description? It would be very interesting to have the latter.

------
jrockway
How long until "/b/ jobs"?

------
FreeRadical
If you like a job why would you vote it up when it will increase competition
for the job?

------
minutes
The voting feature is as close to a useless feature as I can imagine. Not only
is the voting prone to abuse since it is not in the user's interest to promote
jobs to others. But if you do vote, it's more like an Iranian voting system.
Your vote has no effect on the user experience of the site itself. It's just
information that's tallied for statistical purposes for the companies who post
jobs. Hard to see what sets this site apart from, say, Craigslist, except that
Craigslist provides a more reliable indicator of job popularity - people
applying for jobs. So another social site launches a job board - does this
really need to be on Techcrunch or Hacker News? Very disappointing.

~~~
kn0thing
I think you're overlooking the added value of the company profile attributes.
To wit, where else would you learn that your potential employer can't roll a
Paladin? e.g., (see _Alignment_ ) <http://www.redditjobs.com/Companies/reddit-
com-1.aspx>

~~~
edawerd
Awesome job JomAlchemist and Reddit. The company profile attributes is a
funny, but strangely useful tool, especially the "good vs. evil alignment"

------
zandorg
Is it me, or is it funny that on the job postings are the bevvy of links
(Reddit, Digg, Delicious, Twitter, etc) when this is supposed to be Reddit?

Also, 'reddit this' is nowhere near as catchy as 'Spreddit', which is a verb,
and a clever word.

